# Dog in the old life yet



## Drago (26 Dec 2021)

I quit running in 2018 after arthritis in my foot made it too painful. Ballmof the foot, quite common apparently.

Other than fun runs such as the Dog Jog I never competed, but was nevertheless pretty serious about my times. The guy that I started running with in my early 30s was a trainer and he reckoned that with a bit of application I'd have been capable of a sub 4 mile, but despite his urgings I never tried. I regret that now.

So ran, arhritis, pain, stopped, yadda yadda.

But since the Doc put me on meds a few months ago I've been in a lot more comfortable and I asked the Doc on Thursday if he though I could try running again. He was cautious, but the answer was essentially 'yes' if I build into it slowly and back off if it becomes problematic.

So that's what I'm going to do. Well, apart from the take it slowly bit. The mile record for a man of my advanced years is 4:14, and I have set myself the goal for 2022 if doing the mile in 5. Watch this space.

I'm a bloody minded bar steward and relish a challenge, so interesting times ahead.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

I'll be waiting for you to post the 4:* * time in mid-July.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KkoUebbj0o8


----------



## sittingbull (26 Dec 2021)

Just as well you relish a challenge as sub 5 for the mile is quite ambitious at any age.

Good luck anyway  (you're going to need it).


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Just as well you relish a challenge as sub 5 for the mile is quite ambitious at any age.
> 
> Good luck anyway  (you're going to need it).


Especially when you are the size of a small armoured vehicle!


----------



## sittingbull (26 Dec 2021)

Train at altitude, find a sea-level downhill course with a tail-wind and it's still a big "ask".

Maybe it's a wind-up?


----------



## Drago (26 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Especially when you are the size of a small armoured vehicle!


272lbs, but I can console myself that I do have a gigantic stride. I'll back off the gym a bit and lean out a touch, perhaps get back to about 250. I'll have to show a little discipline with my diet too.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> 272lbs, but I can console myself that I do have a gigantic stride. I'll back off the gym a bit and lean out a touch, perhaps get back to about 250. I'll have to show a little discipline with my diet too.


I am currently 86 kg. What's that in imperial...? Er, 190 pounds. I definitely feel a bit heavy for running about.

I haven't run for years because my hips were starting to ache last time I did, but if I got down to my target weight of 79 kg (174 pounds) I might be tempted to give it a go again.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

When I quit running I was about 245, and moved pretty good for a 192cm mesomorph. Short to middle distance I was deadly, even at 49, but the mass does start to tell much above 9 or 10 miles.



sittingbull said:


> Train at altitude, find a sea-level downhill course with a tail-wind and it's still a big "ask".
> 
> Maybe it's a wind-up?


No wind up. 5 might be laughably optimistic, but id rather aim high and miss by a bit than aim low and not push myself and fizzle out like a French blockade. Id be ecstatic with 6, deliriously happy with 5:30, but off my nut with joy if I got near 5.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> No wind up. 5 might be laughably optimistic, but id rather aim high and miss by a bit than aim low and not push myself and fizzle out like a French blockade. Id be ecstatic with 6, deliriously happy with 5:30, but off my nut with joy if I got near 5.


I understand that. I have a dream of doing the very long (8+km) Cragg Vale climb on my bike in 20 minutes. The fastest I ever did it was just over 23 minutes and I was a lot younger then, and it was before I trashed my lungs with blood clots. I'll stick to the same target, but I would be happy really even to match my younger self's PB. Any improvement on that would be great.


----------



## sittingbull (27 Dec 2021)

As a competitive club runner I was 10 stone lighter than your current weight (@Drago). I never managed a "sub 5" mile.

Targets are great, whatever you achieve your fitness will improve in leaps and bounds. Go for it!


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

I got cyclists lungs, the ability to mentally zone out quite qucikly, and the stride that comes with a 35 inch inside leg so I do believe my esteemed chums assessment was realistic at the time. However, at that time I was heading for divorce and working shifts so didn't feel I as excited by the potential as I should have done.

Back then I was lifting, but not actively bodybuilding, was about 230.

Chatting to Mrs D, when the normies return to work next week ill go gunting for some decent running trainers. Nothing too expensive because at my weight ill just grind them into the tarmac, but expensive enough that they function properly for the intended purpose.


----------



## sittingbull (27 Dec 2021)

I've "filled out" a little  (BMI of 25.7) but intend to re-start running after several months break. The leg strength is still there but the recovery takes a little longer (I think we're around the same age).

I believe running is one of the best forms of exercise (better than cycling, but then I'm biased ). Plus, as cross training it will help with cycling anyway and is a more efficient use of time to exercise (IMHO). I feel more benefit from a 30 minute run than hours on the bike.

New trainers are a good idea as is running on softer surfaces, parks etc. Take the dog


----------



## Stephenite (27 Dec 2021)

I suffer from ball of foot arthritis too. About three months ago i was trying to push through it. Going for a jog on the local running track for 3 to 5 clicks with the intention to build up the speed and condition. But this meant i couldn't walk properly for days after each session. So, that wasn't going anywhere.

I've just given it a rest for three months and, as I'm on my feet most days at work, i've been wearing lightweight walking boots rather than the trainers i'd normally wear. This has helped a lot as it provides support. Things were improving so much that i was beginning to entertain notions of venturing outdoors for a joggle but, today i just got a nasty twinge at the base of the left toe - from out of nowhere. So, it's back to being cautious again, at least for a short while.

Edit to add: OP @Drago good luck.
And i'm 202lbs 6'2 and 53.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2021)

Good on you for giving it a go Drago, best of luck.

I too have taken up running, albeit with much more modest targets of being able to run a whole 5k without stopping.

Never been a runner other than a few failed attempts years ago.

I'm on the C25K programme, nice steady build up of walk/run/walk/run which builds up over the weeks


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

I can’t help thinking you’re being wildly optimistic given your weight and build but wish you luck with your attempt.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Dec 2021)

take it slowly and dont let your cardio fitness lead you to believe you can go all out ,i went for a run for the first time in over 10 years on hols and i couldnt walk straight for the rest of the holiday as the legs were not used to it.


----------



## stephec (27 Dec 2021)

I wouldn't look at age records too much as it'll only depress you. 😂

Last year I did the Knutsford 10k and looked for my age category results (M50 - 55 year old), the winner was 34:00 minutes, if I was lucky I might have just won the F70 category.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2021)

stephec said:


> I wouldn't look at age records too much as it'll only depress you. 😂
> 
> Last year I did the Knutsford 10k and looked for my age category results (M50 - 55 year old), the winner was 34:00 minutes, if I was lucky I might have just won the F70 category.


I've got so slow it's embarrassing so I cancelled my old Strava account. I could barely manage 3 miles at 12 minute miles this morning the legs are so dead now.  Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Biker man (27 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I quit running in 2018 after arthritis in my foot made it too painful. Ballmof the foot, quite common apparently.
> 
> Other than fun runs such as the Dog Jog I never competed, but was nevertheless pretty serious about my times. The guy that I started running with in my early 30s was a trainer and he reckoned that with a bit of application I'd have been capable of a sub 4 mile, but despite his urgings I never tried. I regret that now.
> 
> ...


Doc put you on meds you are lucky to see a doc ,the ones here have barricade themselves in try ringing them and you lose the will to live.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

Stephenite said:


> I suffer from ball of foot arthritis too. About three months ago i was trying to push through it. Going for a jog on the local running track for 3 to 5 clicks with the intention to build up the speed and condition. But this meant i couldn't walk properly for days after each session. So, that wasn't going anywhere.
> 
> I've just given it a rest for three months and, as I'm on my feet most days at work, i've been wearing lightweight walking boots rather than the trainers i'd normally wear. This has helped a lot as it provides support. Things were improving so much that i was beginning to entertain notions of venturing outdoors for a joggle but, today i just got a nasty twinge at the base of the left toe - from out of nowhere. So, it's back to being cautious again, at least for a short while.
> 
> ...


Im just about to turn 53, 272 and the width of a chocolate mouses nadger under 6'4".

On the plus side im currently running 19 inch pipes, 54 inch chest/back and 36 waist, big traps with an 18" collar, so while im undoubtedly a bit softer than I could be (paging @Fnaar ) Im genuinely pretty well bulked. Hell, id done 200 reps with the chest expander before breakfast this morning while waiting for the kettle to boil!

Going to rejig my resistance routine this week into perhaps 3 x whole body sessions a week, rather than 6 days of rotating isolated and compound sessions, drop some of the bulk. Im finding it difficult now to get shirts that fit, so there will be a lot less of the 150kg seated rows! (150mis my warm up weight for rows, but its also the maximum on my SiLs machine so thats all I can do anyway).

Thanks for the good luck, appreciated. Whether ill hit the target or not I can't say, but if I don't it wont be for want of trying and i guarantee ill give a good account of myself and uphold the honour of the CC Retiree Masseev.


----------



## Biker man (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got so slow it's embarrassing so I cancelled my old Strava account. I could barely manage 3 miles at 12 minute miles this morning the legs are so dead now.  Enjoy it while you can!


Here here


----------



## stephec (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got so slow it's embarrassing so I cancelled my old Strava account. I could barely manage 3 miles at 12 minute miles this morning the legs are so dead now.  Enjoy it while you can!


So you have, I've not looked on there properly for a while so didn't notice, at least you're still fretting out though.

I didn't start running until I was 47 so I'm lucky that I don't have any fast times from when I was younger to compare against.

Edit: @Mo1959 just noticed, that should be getting out and not fretting out. 😂


----------



## cougie uk (27 Dec 2021)

That's some goal you've set. I've been running for 20 years or so but never raced that distance. 

I have seen that most injuries come from speed work. I'd rather be able to run happily rather than spend time injured so do get into it steadily.


----------



## Venod (27 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> But since the Doc put me on meds a few months ago I've been in a lot more comfortable and I asked the Doc on Thursday if he though I could try running again. He was cautious, but the answer was essentially 'yes' if I build into it slowly and back off if it becomes problematic.



I hope you get back into running again, I did this year after a 5 year break due to a knee injury, its a good feeling to run 5k again with no problems except a very slower time, take it easy and build up slowly, I did a longish run last year and couldn't walk the day after, but this year shorter runs and gradually increasing the distance worked.

Good luck with your target, I could never get to a sub 5 minute even when younger.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got so slow it's embarrassing so I cancelled my old Strava account. I could barely manage 3 miles at 12 minute miles this morning the legs are so dead now.  Enjoy it while you can!


I felt similar once I started cycling again, my old times (even though I was never that quick) just seem so out of reach its almost de-motivating. 
At least with running I have no history to worry about


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2021)

The arthritis intrigues me, what have they / you done to mitigate/cure it ?
I tended to think once its there (arthritis in general) ...you're kinda stuck with it. Short of new hips, mine are just too painful to overdo anything


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2021)

potsy said:


> I felt similar once I started cycling again, my old times (even though I was never that quick) just seem so out of reach its almost de-motivating.
> At least with running I have no history to worry about


Just remember when you started cycling before. When you came on your first hilly forum ride, it half killed you. A year later, it was half killing me to keep up with you!

Obviously, you are a bit older now but you could get back to something like that kind of level again by the summer.


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> The arthritis intrigues me, what have they / you done to mitigate/cure it ?
> I tended to think once its there (arthritis in general) ...you're kinda stuck with it. Short of new hips, mine are just too painful to overdo anything


Sulfasalzine it says on the box. I can still feel it, butnits not like ive stood on a rusty nail with every pace. 

Im hoping the right trainers and I might be in luck. Or not. But im going to try.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Dec 2021)

Intrigued as I know someone with soul (and sole to be fair) destroying arthritis.

Slightly alarmed at one of the apparent side effects... _"This medication may cause your skin and urine to turn orange-yellow"._

Maybe train in and around Braintree and you can get a bit of pin money by being a regular extra on The Only Way is Essex


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2021)

Bear in mind that I have one wonky joint in my foot. Someone suffering all over may need something more than a mere tablet.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Bear in mind that I have one wonky joint in my foot...


Onto which will pound 1/8 ton of prime Drago every time that poor foot hits the ground...


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2021)

Well, we shall see Mr J. I may well be urinating into the passing airstream, but I intend to give it a damn good go.


----------



## Houthakker (28 Dec 2021)

I'm 63 and can do 5 min miles easily, 4 at a push.
wait, we are talking on the bike aren't we.......?
Good luck Drago! Always good to have something to strive for.


----------



## sittingbull (28 Dec 2021)

Instead of scoffing perhaps we should embrace @Drago's challenge and give it a go ourselves?

If nothing else it will put Drago's attempts (and achievements) in perspective.


----------



## nickyboy (28 Dec 2021)

sittingbull said:


> Instead of scoffing perhaps we should embrace @Drago's challenge and give it a go ourselves?
> 
> If nothing else it will put Drago's attempts (and achievements) in perspective.


I'm a similar age, considerably lighter and with a reasonable CV system (100 cycling miles a week in a very hilly area) but there is no way I could get close to 5 minutes. So no, there is no way I will be wasting my time in giving it a go myself

To give some context, in the 2020 Olympics, most Decathletes failed to break 5 minute mile pace for their 1500m event.


----------



## sittingbull (28 Dec 2021)

nickyboy said:


> .......... there is no way I could get close to 5 minutes. So no, there is no way I will be wasting my time in giving it a go myself


I doubt you could get close to 7 minutes. Pushing at your boundaries is never a waste of time


----------



## cougie uk (28 Dec 2021)

A fast Parkrun might be a healthier goal. Accurately measured and lots of stats available. 

Or just find a one mile hill to run down.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Dec 2021)

Have a little more faith in Big D, defo doable...


----------



## Big John (28 Dec 2021)

Who's starting a book then? 😉


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2021)

nickyboy said:


> To give some context, in the 2020 Olympics, most Decathletes failed to break 5 minute mile pace for their 1500m event.


Well, I shall thoroughly enjoy showing them up!

See post #8. I may well not do it, but I'd sooner have a huge goal in order to motivate and push myself than a small goal that is too easy and achieves little in terms of either fitness or glory.

My efforts will be duly documented on here, which gives me further motivation to push myself. Im not treading new ground here - others have bested this by 46 seconds at my age, and last time I checked I have the same number of limbs as they, and considerably longer ones at that. It may be outlandish, it may be on the questionable side of realistic, but it certainly is not impossible.

So my first goal it to get running, then get comfortable running, then stake out a flattish mile course, then run that mile and see where I am at. Once I have that benchmark the real work can begin.

Some of you genuinely seem to be supportive, and I thank you for that. I look forward to doing myself proud and upholding the honour of the CC Retirees, Cabbage Smelling and Leaky Bladder Section.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2021)

New trainers obtained. A full outfit of clothing on its way and hopefully landing tomorrow or new years eve. 

Thar being the case my first scheduled attempt at running will be Monday evening - Its Me vs. Nature, and eventually nature _will _lose.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I quit running in 2018 after arthritis in my foot made it too painful.





ColinJ said:


> I haven't run for years because my hips were starting to ache last time I did.


I just read in another thread that one of _your _hips is on the way out too. Good luck to you with your running, but I reckon the combination of your bulk and arthritis could get very painful, very quickly!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2021)

I think @Drago is selling himself short and should go for an age group 2 hours 19 mins marathon.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just read in another thread that one of _your _hips is on the way out too. Good luck to you with your running, but I reckon the combination of your bulk and arthritis could get very painful, very quickly!


Blimey, maybe just completing a mile should be the target?


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2021)

My hip is fine. It doesnt hurt in use, only aches when im idle for long periods like at night.

Blimey, next thing I know youll be telling me that having polio and leg braces will cause me problems. Such negativity!


----------



## Bollo (30 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> My hip is fine. It doesnt hurt in use, only aches when im idle for long periods like at night.
> 
> Blimey, next thing I know youll be telling me that having polio and leg braces will cause me problems. Such negativity!


You say leg braces, I say mechanical doping!


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

Bollo said:


> You say leg braces, I say mechanical doping!


https://www.futurity.org/running-exoskeleton-exercise-2316742/


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> My hip is fine. It doesnt hurt in use, only aches when im idle for long periods like at night.


Oh you'll be fine if that's all that aches.  

I don't think I will be walking well tomorrow, and that's from MTB'ing. The 'boss' didn't notice one complete side of my cycling kit covered in mud, nor the bib tights torn at the knee (I'll hide my swolen knee tonight ) - 2 crashes having a little potter round a forest ! 

Far safer running. 

Just remember, bit like when I was walking again after breaking my back, set a target that you can hit, *and* get back home - e.g. lamp-posts for me back then.


----------



## Drago (3 Jan 2022)

First run under my belt. That is to say, first stagger as I bloody mindedly determined I would not slow to a walk. 2 miles, 11:56 mile average. Work to do. Back out tomorrow.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2022)

Ive awoken this morning stiffer than Prince Andrew. I think my intention to run today was a bit premature! 

Rest today, let the aches past, and back at it tomorrow. Wont be long and ill have hardened up enough to run daily.


----------



## sittingbull (4 Jan 2022)

Well done getting out there!

Hardly surprising you're stiff, it's a shock to the system. I always found stretching helpful (whether pre or post-run is best is debatable but I preferred pre-run). Tight muscles are more likely to go "twang". I generally found it takes 4-6 weeks to reap the benefit of the current exercise. You're establishing a base-line. Be patient


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ive awoken this morning stiffer than Prince Andrew. I think my intention to run today was a bit premature!
> 
> Rest today, let the aches past, and back at it tomorrow. Wont be long and ill have hardened up enough to run daily.


I didn't want to say anything, but I knew that would happen! At least, it has to me every time I got back into running after a long break.

If I tried now, I probably wouldn't be able to walk for a week...


----------



## Bazzer (4 Jan 2022)

Stretching but achievable goals. That way you get the psychological benefit of achieving your target, but the physical benefit of pushing yourself. And as time progresses and your body gets use to its new uses, those goals get longer.
Think of it like your bike. I don't know how much you ride, but if say your typical ride is 10 miles on the flat, most people wouldn't think of doing a lumpy 60 miler without some build up and would be unlikely to do it in 5 mile increments. It's more likely to be 5, then 10, then 15 etc.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2022)

Thanks for the encouragement team 

I ache very badly now - stepping off a doorstep, or standing up for seated really hurts! But if I have one thing in my favour its psychology, and I am going to treat the pain as a sign of the weakness leaving my body.

Determined to run again tomorrow!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Thanks for the encouragement team
> 
> I ache very badly now - stepping off a doorstep, or standing up for seated really hurts! But if I have one thing in my favour its psychology, and I am going to treat the pain as a sign of the weakness leaving my body.
> 
> Determined to run again tomorrow!



You'll be worse tomorrow. It's like the 48 hour gym burn


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

Aching has improved vastly overnight. I'll be out tonight running again.

When the going gets tough, the tough moan and complain about aches and pains but ultimately get going.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Ibuprofen, it's what runners live on ! Running is bad for you !  God invented the wheel for a reason !


----------



## T4tomo (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> First run under my belt. That is to say, first stagger as I bloody mindedly determined I would not slow to a walk. 2 miles, 11:56 mile average. Work to do. Back out tomorrow.


Well done goal achieved! Oh hang on you said 5 minute mile not 5 mile per hour.

BTW you haven't got a hope. 5 minute miles are the realm of young fit athletes half your body weight. From what you say about yourself, you, if anything running related, have a sprinters build not a middle-distance build. 

That said getting yourself fit is a good thing, but maybe set a more realistic target like 30 minute 5km and build from there.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

I'll do sub 5 or die trying.

May as well book a priest now...!


----------



## cougie uk (5 Jan 2022)

Your goal is to do a fast mile in 2022 ?
You're just starting back after a 4 year lay off - so you have a long way to go.
The best way to improve is to be consistent.
The best way to be consistent is to avoid injury.

I've seen far too many runners come at the sport like a bull in a china shop and show decent times to begin with but they're injured and out in six months.

You just need to take it steady, listen to your body and build up your miles and lose some timber. There's some interesting calculators that can show you predicted times if you lost X lbs or whatever.

Good luck with it.


----------



## FishFright (5 Jan 2022)

Can you get on a more run friendly surface than tarmac ? It might help the old bones ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

FishFright said:


> Can you get on a more run friendly surface than tarmac ? It might help the old bones ?


Who you calling old, he's the same age as me !


----------



## FishFright (5 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Who you calling old, he's the same age as me !



I think he's younger than me , but not by loads lol


----------



## sittingbull (5 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> .......... God invented the wheel for a reason !



not Hengist Pod then? 

(could explain some of my slower rides )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2022)

FishFright said:


> Can you get on a more run friendly surface than tarmac ? It might help the old bones ?



No bone in your body is older than 11 years old


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2022)

FishFright said:


> I think he's younger than me , but not by loads lol



I think Drago is in his 90s.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'll do sub 5 or die trying...


I heard that you are giving yourself 80 years to achieve it, in which case I have full confidence that you will!


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think Drago is in his 90s.


...more like 120 isn't it, if we are talking kgs? 

Which is fundamentally his problem, even he gets himself fit he needs to lose 50kg to get somewhere near a distance runners build. Genetics is against him.

The guys in their 50's who I know, who can run 5 minute miles, are sub 65kg and competing on the masters triathlon circuit.


----------



## Drago (6 Jan 2022)

Went out last night, managed an even slower time. I my defence I was running to the next village and back and itnaas like and ice rink so I was treading very gingerly. Ache this morning but not so bad, so will be out tomorrow, humming the motivational Rocky training music as I go.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Went out last night, managed an even slower time. I my defence I was running to the next village and back and itnaas like and ice rink so I was treading very gingerly. Ache this morning but not so bad, so will be out tomorrow, humming the motivational Rocky training music as I go.



Psst, get some rollerskates and use dog propulsion !  Pop it on strava, no-one will know !


----------



## Fat Lars (7 Jan 2022)

My goal is simple but tough. I want to live to a hundred and retain my health to enjoy it. That means living a healthy lifestyle, including regular resistance training, HIIT three times a week and a diet that includes intermittent fasting and low carbs and selected supplements to bolster my immune system.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2022)

If ever a thread needed a video diary....


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2022)

Ran last night. Couldn't find my Garmin, so did not time it. I doubt I went any quicker. Thighs ache a bit this morning, but otherwise not too bad.

A few more weeks of this, just getting used to it, then I can start ratcheting up on the times.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'll do sub 5 or die trying.
> 
> May as well book a priest now...!


From which religion?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> From which religion?



Buddhist so he can be reincarnated a cheetah and hit those times.


----------



## Drago (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> From which religion?


Heavy metal.


----------



## swansonj (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ran last night. *Couldn't find my Garmin, so did not time it.* ...


There's something I'm struggling to compute, there....


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Ran again tonight. 11:25 average for the mile, so 31 seconds faster than when I began. At this rate ill be doing a 5 minute mile by April 

Felt slightly easier tonight, less walking and more running. Lets see what my legs tell me in the morning.


----------



## gavroche (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ran again tonight. 11:25 average for the mile, so 31 seconds faster than when I began. At this rate ill be doing a 5 minute mile by April
> 
> Felt slightly easier tonight, less walking and more running. Lets see what my legs tell me in the morning.


The truth is that you have been spoiled by your ebike , hence not enough exercise for your legs.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Heavy metal.



That‘s the problem with broken bones and metalwork


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Aye, I have some metalwork, hence my tendency to list to starboard.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ran again tonight. 11:25 average for the mile, so 31 seconds faster than when I began. At this rate ill be doing a 5 minute mile by April
> 
> Felt slightly easier tonight, less walking and more running. Lets see what my legs tell me in the morning.


Inspirational this Drago, I am rooting for you 

My own running career has stalled but I'll get back on it soon..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ran again tonight. 11:25 average for the mile, so 31 seconds faster than when I began. At this rate ill be doing a 5 minute mile by April
> 
> Felt slightly easier tonight, less walking and more running. Lets see what my legs tell me in the morning.



and 4 mins by June….


----------



## Drago (9 Jan 2022)

Thanks Potst! Im already feeling the warm glow of achievement - or possibly Deep Heat - and that is spurring me on even more.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

Legs feel good this morning. A slight aching, but miles away from the all over wobbly aching of when I first started. Looks like I'm slowly turning the first corner.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Thanks Potst! Im already feeling the warm glow of achievement - *or possibly Deep Heat - and that is spurring me on even more.*


You applying it in only the areas you should be doing?


----------



## stephec (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Went out last night, managed an even slower time. I my defence I was running to the next village and back and itnaas like and ice rink so I was treading very gingerly. Ache this morning but not so bad, so will be out tomorrow, humming the motivational Rocky training music as I go.


Eye of the Tiger, or Burning Heart?


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Eye of the tiger!

Legs feeling good, so will be back out under cover of darkness.


----------



## stephec (11 Jan 2022)

No no, it's got to be Burning Heart, a banging tune and a cheese fest of lyrics. 😂


----------



## Threevok (11 Jan 2022)

Montage is not a cheese


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jan 2022)

Threevok said:


> Montage is not a cheese


Mont d'Or is a cheese


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

As soon as Mrs D gets home from Brownies I shall be off out for a run.

I must stress that she is not a brownie, rather that she runs the local brownie group in the village.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

And 11:24 for my first mile, so one secknd quicker. I didn't stop the Garmin properly when I got home so the time for my second mile is about 3 minutes out if whack, and messes up my average.

Heading out in particular it felt faster, and much less walking.


----------



## Drago (11 Jan 2022)

Going to try to run Thursday and Saturday, then will give my kegs a 2 days rest and resume Tuesday. Im hoping to get to the point where im doing 5 runs a week, 4 x 3 or 4 milers, and 1 x 8 or 9 miler.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2022)

Plenty of time for you yet Drago..


View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-leeds-59985671


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> Plenty of time for you yet Drago..
> 
> 
> View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-leeds-59985671



That has just added 5 years to my life target... I was thinking in terms of aiming to get to 81 in reasonable condition then popping off before things got too gnarly, but I could certainly handle being 86 if it were like that!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> That has just added 5 years to my life target... I was thinking in terms of aiming to get to 81 in reasonable condition then popping off before things got too gnarly, but I could certainly handle being 86 if it were like that!


Being 86 I find him incredible. I was never a distance runner and in earlier life 440 yards was my preferred maximum. 
Luck does play a part in that my physical problems involve balance which means I could not really run without probably falling over and I don’t thing running with a couple of sticks is a viable proposition. 
This is why I now use a trike but being limited in distance due to where I live it is difficult to make comparisons. On the mainland north of Oban 40 miles is possible and I did that last summer, avoiding the steepest hills like over from Loch Etive to Barcaldine.
So long as I can keep on triking I hope to last a bit longer but nothing is ever certain.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On the mainland north of Oban 40 miles is possible and I did that last summer, avoiding the steepest hills like over from Loch Etive to Barcaldine.


Well done. That road over to Barcaldine is a pretty stiff climb so I'm not surprised that you avoid it. Here's me heading in the other direction towards the loch a few years ago...


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done. That road over to Barcaldine is a pretty stiff climb so I'm not surprised that you avoid it. Here's me heading in the other direction towards the loch a few years ago...
> 
> View attachment 626310


Yes been there, done that in both directions latterly on my Brompton. The Barcaldine start is easier and I stopped always to watch the fish in the pool under the bridge near the top just before the cattle grid. Happy days.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Well done. That road over to Barcaldine is a pretty stiff climb so I'm not surprised that you avoid it. Here's me heading in the other direction towards the loch a few years ago...
> 
> View attachment 626310


Just to add to that here is my Brompton on the way up the hill from Loch Etive. There is a small hydro generator nearby and a handy bit to stop for a rest.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (14 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Going to try to run Thursday and Saturday, then will give my kegs a 2 days rest and resume Tuesday. Im hoping to get to the point where im doing 5 runs a week, 4 x 3 or 4 milers, and 1 x 8 or 9 miler.


Good luck with your 5 minute mile goal! That is a quick target and probably the preserve of decent club runners.

40 years ago when I was 26 I built up (over 18 months) to a 5-miler each night Mon-Fri and one 10 miler over the weekend.

Try as I might I could never get under 7 minutes/mile average over 5 miles and 9 minutes/mile average over 10 miles.

Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jan 2022)

potsy said:


> Plenty of time for you yet Drago..
> 
> 
> View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-leeds-59985671



@2mins 45 sec into that clip, the 86 year old passes @Drago and leaves him for dust


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2022)

I'd trip him up as he went past...

Our again tonight. Missed Saturdays due to ice, but should be good this evening if I don't leave it too late.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> I'd trip him up as he went past...
> 
> Our again tonight. Missed Saturdays due to ice, but should be good this evening if I don't leave it too late.


It's starting to ice up here, so don't leave it too late.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2022)

11:24 again. In my defence its very icy, marginal as to whether it was safe or not but I cant go any earlier or theres too mucg traffic on the lanes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> 11:24 again. In my defence its very icy, marginal as to whether it was safe or not but I cant go any earlier or theres too mucg traffic on the lanes.



At this rate I reckon 5 mins by time you reach 100.


----------



## Drago (17 Jan 2022)

Soon as the weather dries up i'll be flying!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Soon as the weather dries up i'll be flying!



Australian open has an opening?


----------



## cougie uk (17 Jan 2022)

So your training is just going out running as fast as you can for two miles ?

You'll never hit your target like this.


----------



## sittingbull (17 Jan 2022)

cougie uk said:


> So your training is just going out running as fast as you can for two miles ?
> 
> You'll never hit your target like this.


Would you care to make a prediction as to what might be achievable this year?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2022)

This average (albeit relatively young guy) eventually managed it with some serious training and help:

https://www.outsideonline.com/health/running/mission-barely-possible/


----------



## sittingbull (18 Jan 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This average (albeit relatively young guy) eventually managed it with some serious training and help:
> 
> https://www.outsideonline.com/health/running/mission-barely-possible/



An interesting read 

Although of average ability to start with I think being 6' 3" and lean helped.

Building to 30 miles a week is a good baseline and training on a track gives accurate pace splits.


----------



## cougie uk (18 Jan 2022)

sittingbull said:


> Would you care to make a prediction as to what might be achievable this year?


Running like this ? Getting injured in the next month or so and going back to square one. 

Sensible running getting the body used to the impact and combined with a weight loss regime - well that's the way to improve. 

Look at the elites - they're forever balancing their heavy training regime versus getting injured. 

Running a 5 minute mile is pretty elite - more so if you consider the age, history and weight. 

Elites train sensibly too. This is more 'bull in a China shop'.


----------



## sittingbull (18 Jan 2022)

I agree with what you've said @cougie uk , hence my curiosity as to what you might consider achievable with the present training "programme".

The maffetone method (previously mentioned on this site) is the exact opposite of the "bull in a china shop approach".


----------



## cougie uk (18 Jan 2022)

I've read that article now and it's got good stuff in it. Notice the guy lost his excess weight. 

It takes for example - the same effort for an 80kg bloke running a 6 minute mile as it would for a 65kg bloke running a 5 minute mile. 

Ok the calcs get wonkier as you get faster but you see the gist of it. 

Some sensibly base running would be a good start. Drago knows where he is now. There's nothing to prove in trying to run every run fast.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2022)

Personally if I was Drago I would aim for 7 minutes and even that won’t be easy.


----------



## sittingbull (19 Jan 2022)

I think 8 minutes would be ambitious.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

Let's start from the other extreme... I _walk _a flat mile in 13-15 minutes!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

We wait with bated breath for the 11:23 breakthrough run from @Drago


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Let's start from the other extreme... I _walk _a flat mile in 13-15 minutes!



The speed walking record is about 7 mins 48 per mile over 3 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The speed walking record is about 7 mins 48 per mile over 3 miles.


Impressive, but very odd... A bit like doing one-handed weightlifting! 

I know that we have at least one retired speed-walking athlete on the forum, but can't remember who it is.

I am slightly curious to know how quickly I could cover a mile now without any training. If I can walk one in (say) 14 minutes, then surely with a few bursts of jogging I could get that down to 11-12? I would seize up afterwards though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Impressive, but very odd... A bit like doing one-handed weightlifting!
> 
> I know that we have at least one retired speed-walking athlete on the forum, but can't remember who it is.
> 
> I am slightly curious to know how quickly I could cover a mile now without any training. If I can walk one in (say) 14 minutes, then surely with a few bursts of jogging I could get that down to 11-12? I would seize up afterwards though!



I think the issue would be shin splints if you tried too much too soon. I haven’t run for a long time. But even in school days I didn’t get under 5 mins for the mile. Not that anyone ever trained for PE as kids


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The speed walking record is about 7 mins 48 per mile over 3 miles.


A lot faster than that. About 6 minute miles I believe. 

I saw the speed walking in the 2012 Olympics. Ridiculous speeds.


----------



## cougie uk (4 Feb 2022)

Wonder how he's getting on now ?


----------



## jowwy (12 Feb 2022)

cougie uk said:


> Wonder how he's getting on now ?


Yup its a shame we wont know…….


----------



## jowwy (16 Feb 2022)

Has anyone heard anything from drago??? I know the mods removed the post about him leaving, but not heard anything since


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Has anyone heard anything from drago??? I know the mods removed the post about him leaving, but not heard anything since


I wouldn't be surprised if he was still lurking just under a different user name, but that is only my thoughts


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he was still lurking just under a different user name, but that is only my thoughts


Why would he do that, he wasnt banned from the site was he???


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Why would he do that, he wasnt banned from the site was he???


Not banned. Not happy with something or other and jumped ship.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Why would he do that, he wasnt banned from the site was he???


Just my thoughts


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not banned. *Not happy with something or other and jumped ship.*



i can see why that would happen........


----------



## T4tomo (17 Feb 2022)

jowwy said:


> Why would he do that, he wasnt banned from the site was he???


maybe he felt his old persona was outdated

there have been a few odd posts from "new " users of late


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

Isn't talking about ex posters, who can't answer, against the rules. Or does that apply only to those who kicked off before leaving?


----------



## jowwy (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Isn't talking about ex posters, who can't answer, against the rules. Or does that apply only to those who kicked off before leaving?


Has CC become north korea??…….


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Feb 2022)

Pity if he has gone. I suspect i've probably missed something as i was largely inactive during the past few months only making a post here and there. Bit busy you see...

Oh well, People come, People go...


----------

